# Crazy deer antic...captions or explanations?



## Paco Dennis (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Don M. (May 3, 2022)

I've never seen a deer do a "backflip", but I've watched them do some rather "agile" moves as they are running around the forest.  The one's that crack me up are when they rear up on their hind legs and start "pawing' at each other.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 3, 2022)

It almost looks like the poor thing was suddenly injured... electric shock, bullet?  I do hope it was all right.  /-;


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 4, 2022)

I bet that is what happened.....that is sad.   yuk.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 4, 2022)

I thought of a caption while going off to sleep..i might as well put it on even though reality is forgot and fun fantasy lives

she said YES  she said YES  she said YES           she said YES


----------



## JustDave (May 7, 2022)

I'm betting someone shot it.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 7, 2022)

Maybe he saw a snake or something and meant to pounce, but forgot how heavy the new antlers are.


----------

